# marbled crayfish



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am bringing some marbled cray in from the USA I was just wondering if anyone is intrested in any I can ship or meet in Vaughn if its worthwhile. These are the ones that breed by themselves. Great if you want to raise your own feeders if intrested pm me. Pat here is some info http://www.google.ca/search?sourcei...=HPIA,HPIA:2010-22,HPIA:en&q=marbled+crayfish


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought the common feeder ones you buy at Big Al's for $2.99 are marmorkrebs?


----------

